# Pimp my Ride->tuts



## Malaxo (6. März 2005)

Hey suche mal wieder was

Wer kennt gute Tutorials wens geht auf deutsch zur erklärung von Auto PIMPEN. Ihr wisst bestimmt was gemeint ist.

Links etc. herzlich willkommen


----------



## Lenhard (6. März 2005)

pimp your ride, do it yourself 

http://www.good-tutorials.com/track/4905 


Mfg Lenny


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. März 2005)

Auch ganz nett  :

http://www.digimods.co.uk/Files/tutorials.htm (Englisch)


----------



## Malaxo (6. März 2005)

wooooow hammer thx wens mehr gibt nur her damit


----------



## McAce (7. März 2005)

Sind auch ganz nette Tuts und Besipiele zu dem Thema, ist aber auch so ein sehr nette
Community die sich um das Faken von Autos gebildet hat.

http://www.profaker.de/


----------



## profaker (7. März 2005)

Ja genau, verbreitet mein Forum so weit wie möglicht ;-)  ^^.

Danke @ McAce.

@ Malaxo: Fals du fragen zu dem Thema hast immer rein damit ins Forum.  
Kleiner Tipp zum Anfang. Lass es ruhig angehn und fang in kleinen Schritten an. Nur so lernst du es, solltest du dich an den größeren Sachen wie brushen oder dergleichen versuchen wirst du immer scheitern, da dir die nötige Erfahrung fehlt.

Fang mit einfachen Dingen wie Umlackieren, Tieferlegen, Scheiben tönen und mit Cleanen. Danach gehts weiter mit C&P -Arbeiten. Neue Felgen, Front-, Heck- und Seitenschürzenanbau, so wie Anbringen diverser anderer Teile. Später kannst du dich dann am Brushen versuchen.

Alle weiteren Fragen am besten ins Forum, da ich nicht glaube, dass man sich hier nicht wirklich viel (zumindest allgemein) mit dem Thema beschäftigt.


----------



## McAce (7. März 2005)

Da hat du recht Profaker, das Forum hier soll allgemeine Fragen zu PS klären.
Was in diesem Forum auch hervorragend gemacht wird.
Für spezielles sind dann halt die Fachforen da.

MFG McAce


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. März 2005)

Ach, warum? Spezielle Fragen wie man "Dies und Das" am besten oder überhaupt umsetzen kann, sind, denke ich zumindest, auch willkommen. Ist doch nett, wenn man ein wenig "gefordert" wird


----------



## zarter (8. März 2005)

der link PROFAKERE funzelt bei mir net !  HILFE  !


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. März 2005)

Gestern hat die Seite noch funktioniert ... vielleicht ist das Forum down 
Aber "profaker" ist ja zum Glück auch hier unterwegs.
Entweder schickst du ihm eine PN oder wartest ab, ob er hier postet


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (8. März 2005)

zarter: Willkommen auf Tutorials.de, ich möchte dich aber an dieser Stelle auf unsere Netiquette aufmerksam machen, bitte daran halten, insbesondere §12, danke.


----------



## profaker (8. März 2005)

So, is wieder on, der Server war down.

@ radde`: Dagegen sagt ja keiner was, jedoch ist der Wissensstand in dem Bereich in darauf spezialisierten Foren höher.  
Finde jedoch auch, dass es sinnvoll ist in anderen (nicht spezialisierten) Foren danach zu fragen, gibt ja die Möglichkeit eine "neue Technik" zu lernen bzw. zu finden.


----------

